# furry animated gifs



## harden13 (Feb 5, 2008)

hi i looked all around the web and im looking for furry animated gifs to make emoticons on msn if anyone knows please send me a link thanks!


----------



## Jakal (Feb 5, 2008)

i've got one, but I don't think it's appropriate for public display. the content and language. you interested?


----------



## theg90 (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd want one of those too, anyone have some?


----------



## harden13 (Feb 5, 2008)

sure put down the link


----------



## Jakal (Feb 5, 2008)

hm... the sites under maintanence. I'll put it down asap.


----------



## sakket (Feb 5, 2008)

i can make gifs! *points at avvie*


----------

